# N/T but VTOL



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Vertical take off hoover mode only not enough space in the backyard to transition to Flymode!Actually a god day for running live steam,got out of line with my VTOL Convergence!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I got one for Christmas. Just flew it for the first time. I would suggest you try it where you have plenty of space, in plane mode it will take off pretty fast. Also remember it has no rudders.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

flew it in the park, yes its fast and going into forward transitional mode it makes a quick getaway till you able to fully control it,next flying i ll get a spotter just in case its beyond my eyesight!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*Test flight over RRtracks (under the snow)*






Checking for a missing train (must be a cold live steamer) otherwise we could see the smoke??


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Manfred get the tracks cleared and make steam.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotta empty a view lipos first! Got some of the white stuff in GJ too?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep but plows made quick work of it and trains were running again..


----------

